# how much for clutch replacement?



## wilbs137 (Feb 22, 2005)

well, i'm going to be getting my clutch replaced, my dad wants to since i'mg oign to be down south for the next year, and we don't know any places down there. i called a dealer, and they said 1200 to get the clutch replaced! its a 98 nissan altima GXE. i think that sounds rather high! what are the usual prices. and anyone in CT know of any good places to go?


----------

